# Thanx



## DougP (7/8/15)

As a newbie I just want to again thank all the amazing people on this forum.
To all you vaporers thank you for making me feel like I am part of a family..
If I ever feel the need to touch a analog again, which right now I can't see happening, I would not because I would feel like I am letting my family down
All off you make it that much easier to stay on the right path

May you all have a gr8 long weekend and if you on the roads please be careful out there. 

As for me I will be standing at the entrance to the mall peeing of the security guards who so desperately want to fine me..
It's become a game..
Find a guard close by, blow a puff, watch him storm over, pull out mod and watch him try and figure out how you got a analog in there because he only knows a analog..then have a debate with him about why this is not smoking...it's a bunch of laughs

HAPPY VAPORING

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (7/8/15)

We vapers are happy that you feel at home. Enjoy the games and vaping at the mall.


----------



## DougP (7/8/15)

Haha will do

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (8/8/15)

Thanks for the message @DougP. Have a super long weekend and enjoy the vaping!


----------

